# update on Max



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

A few weeks ago I asked for prayers for my father in law - Max Bronikowsky.
I want to thank each of you for your prayers and thoughts. Max is an 88 year old "Salt" that has caught his share of fish. It doesn't look like he'll make it into the bay again. He's now at Houston Hospice, on Holcolmb and probably won't make it over the weekend. He's a tough ole Pollock and nobody is counting him out yet but now I ask you to please remember his wife, daughter and the rest of is friends and family who love him.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Double K;


God Bless you Bud. Stay strong by working hard in keeping all around you strong. Take care and maintain as much sleep as possible. CF?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for the update Ken. It is obvious Max is loved, that says it all.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prays are coming for you, Max, and family.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Our Prayers for you and your family. I pray for divine peace for Max.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers on the way,for you and yours!


----------

